# Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...



## lorenz1980 (26. Mai 2009)

HI,

auch wenn der Titel wenig aussagekräftig ist - mir fiel nichts besseres ein - so hoffe ich auf kompetente Hilfe 

Ich und meine Freundin sind Neueinsteiger, wohnen in Berlin und müssen aktuell immer nach Brandenburg fahren, um dort zu angeln - und auch dort nur auf Friedfisch. Der lange Weg und die kleinen Weißfische befriedigen uns aber überhaupt nicht. Deshalb einige Fragen:

- Um in Berlin angeln zu dürfen, braucht man a) den Fischereischein UND b) eine Angelkarte/ -erlaubnis? Diese ist dann gültig für ein Kalenderjahr? Und sind diese dann auf ein Gewässer begrenzt oder Berlin- oder gar Berlin/ Brandenburg-weit gültig?
- Muss man in einem Verein Mitglied sein? Hat das Vorteile (finanziell, rechtlich oder sonstwie)?
- Welche einmaligen und laufenden Kosten müssten wir arme Studenten einplanen (Prüfung + Abgaben + ...)?

Ist ja richtig, dass wir mit der Friedfisch-Jahreskarte Brandenburg nur in Brb mit Wurm, Made, Mais, Kartoffel, Boilies, Frolic u.ä. angeln dürfen? Und zudem nicht nachts...!?


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*

Also, fangen wa langsam an. Ja es ist richtig das Du/Ihr mit dem Friedfischschein nur normale Friedfischköder nutzen dürft. Ihr könnt aber mit dem Friedfischschein auch Nachts in BRB angeln. Prüfung für den Schein "A" kannste auch in Potsdam machen (hatte da letztens Taxi für nen paar Leute gespielt die das so machten). TRÖTT DAZU
Vorteil: Keine Pflicht für den Vorbereitungskurs! Prüfungsgebühr 25€....

Wenn Ihr diese Prüfung in Potsdam besteht, dann könnt Ihr euch den Schein "A" in Berlin ausstellen lassen...Gebühr 27€+21€ Fischereiabgabe für´s gültige Jahr...

Mitglied im Verein (DAV z.b.) hat Vorteile: Du kannst alle DAV Gewässer Bundesweit befischen für nen Kostenpunkt/Jahresbeitrag. 

Die normalen Gewässerkarten bekommste in Berlin als Tages/Wochen/Jahrekarten (Gewässer/Pächter abhängig)....



Gruß Toxic


----------



## dodo12 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*

Hi,
also es gibt verschiedene Erl<aubniskarten, einige sind nur für einen Tag, andere sind für einganzes Jahr, diese Karten sind aber dann auf ein Gewässer bezogen. Im Verein hat man die Vorteile, dass man diese Erlaubnisskarten quasi für immer bekommt, ihr müsst dann keine mehr kaufen, außerdem haben die meisten Vereine ziemlich viele verschiedene Gewässer. Aber grundsätzlich müsst ihr nicht in einem Verein sein. Also die Prüfung, hat bei mir in (NRW) 50€ macht man einen Vorbereitungskurs(ist empfehlenswert) kommen nochmal 50€ oben drauf.


----------



## dodo12 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*

Ich war zu langsam. Ich hoffe das es euch trotzdem hilft. !


----------



## lorenz1980 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Also, fangen wa langsam an. Ja es ist richtig das Du/Ihr mit dem Friedfischschein nur normale Friedfischköder nutzen dürft. Ihr könnt aber mit dem Friedfischschein auch Nachts in BRB angeln. Prüfung für den Schein "A" kannste auch in Potsdam machen (hatte da letztens Taxi für nen paar Leute gespielt die das so machten). TRÖTT DAZU
> Vorteil: Keine Pflicht für den Vorbereitungskurs! Prüfungsgebühr 25€....
> 
> Wenn Ihr diese Prüfung in Potsdam besteht, dann könnt Ihr euch den Schein "A" in Berlin ausstellen lassen...Gebühr 27€+21€ Fischereiabgabe für´s gültige Jahr...
> ...


Zusammanfassend: Wir bereiten uns brav und intensiv vor (gibt je mittlerweile genügend Internetseiten, die viel erklären und trainieren ), blechen 25€ und dürfen die Prüfung in Potsdam machen. Anschließend nach Berlin und den Schein sozusagen anerkennen lassen und wieder zahlen (48€).
Bis hierher also 2x(25€+48€) = 146€.
Nun in einem Verein Mitglied werden, damit "man angeln kann, wo man möchte"... Aufnahme plus Mitgliedbeitrag... Da kommt ja gut was zusammen, hm... :-(


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*



lorenz1980 schrieb:


> Zusammanfassend: Wir bereiten uns brav und intensiv vor (gibt je mittlerweile genügend Internetseiten, die viel erklären und trainieren ),


 
Yeep, dazu hier mal zwei Links...1: Lehrgangstermine für Potsdam , da kannste Dir auch den Antrag ausdrucken.

2: OnlineSchulungsprog. für Brandenburg.





lorenz1980 schrieb:


> Nun in einem Verein Mitglied werden, damit "man angeln kann, wo man möchte"... Aufnahme plus Mitgliedbeitrag...


 
Im Verein Mitglied werden/sein, ist ja keine Pflicht.



lorenz1980 schrieb:


> Da kommt ja gut was zusammen, hm... :-(


 
Ja Angeln ist nicht grad das günstigste Hobby #6


----------



## Stachelritter86 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*

Aber immer noch wesentlich billiger als in Bayern...


----------



## lorenz1980 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Im Verein Mitglied werden/sein, ist ja keine Pflicht.



Wenn wir die 146€ investiert haben (2xPrüfung+Gebühr+Abgabe), dürfen wir aber noch immer nicht fischen, oder wie!?
Nun muss entweder eine oder viele Angelkarten her ODER wir müssen in einen Verein, wodurch aber die Möglichkeit besteht, bundesweit angeln zu dürfen...!?

UND die Anerkennung für Berlin funktioniert sicher?! Eine andere Quelle sagt mir, dass die Brb-Prüfungen in anderen Bundesländern nicht anerkannt werden, wenn der Lehrgang (der weitere 50€ pro Person kosten würde) nicht absolviert wurde!


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*



lorenz1980 schrieb:


> Nun muss entweder eine oder viele Angelkarten her ODER wir müssen in einen Verein, wodurch aber die Möglichkeit besteht, bundesweit angeln zu dürfen...!?


 
Richtig, von daher hat die Mitgliedschaft (z.b. DAV) nen ganz klaren Vorteil... Ein DAV Gewässer findet man ja fast überall ...



lorenz1980 schrieb:


> UND die Anerkennung für Berlin funktioniert sicher?! Eine andere Quelle sagt mir, dass die Brb-Prüfungen in anderen Bundesländern nicht anerkannt werden, wenn der Lehrgang (der weitere 50€ pro Person kosten würde) nicht absolviert wurde!


 
Die Prüfung aus BRB wird 100% anerkannt. 
Guck mal HIER KLICK KLACK hab Ich diesen Trööt sogar im Board gefunden....

Und hier kannste mal genau gucken auf dem Formular für die Behörde (Fischereiamt Berlin) wat man da ankreuzen darf #6






Dieses Formular kannst Du Dir auch hier anschauen und ausdrucken .... Antrag auf Erteilung...


Gruß Mike


----------



## padotcom (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*

Da muss ich mich mal kurz einschalten. 
Guten Morgen schön,

ich hab ja den Schein auch gerade in Potsdam gemacht.
Uns ist in dem Vorbereitungslehrgang gesagt worden, das es bei einem eventuellen Umzug in ein anderes Bundesland durchaus zu Schwierigkeiten bei der Anerkennung des BRB-Scheines kommen kann. Es soll durchaus häufig vorgekommen sein, das die ausstellende Behörde, die Teilnahme-Urkunde am Lehrgang sehen wollte. Und der Schein muss ja wohl, so mein Kenntnisstand, bei Umzug umgeschrieben werden. So mussten die, ohne die Urkunde, den Schein ein 2. Mal machen. 

mfg
Peter


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*

Hab kurz nochmal die Website von der Berliner Fischereibehörde beäugt, und siehe da 

ZITAT:

Die Sportfischer-, Fischer- und Anglerprüfungen, die in einem anderen Bundesland nach den dort geltenden Vorschriften abgelegt worden sind, gelten wie eine Berliner Anglerprüfung.

ZITAT ENDE:

Nachzulesen HIER , gleich ganz oben unter: FISCHEREINSCHEIN A !


----------



## padotcom (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*

Ja, bei uns hatten ja auch Berliner den Schein gemacht. Wir schrieben ja schon beide zu der Zeit. 

Nur wie gesagt, es soll bei der Umschreibung bzw. dem Erwerb der Fischereiabgabemarke in anderen Bundesländern, in denen der Vorbereitungslehrgang Pflicht ist, zu Problemen kommen. Wir wurden extra darauf hin gewiesen, die Teilnahme-Urkunde gut auf zu bewahren. Und ich kann mich an einen anderen Thread hier erinnern, wo jemand Hände ringend nach der gesucht hat, weil er sonst seinen Schein neu machen sollte. Ich beziehe mich da natürlich nur auf die Aussagen des Durchführenden des Lehrgangs. Mit Berlin gibt es da wohl ein gesondertes Abkommen. Und solange der Threaderöffner so schnell nicht vor hat umzuziehen, sollte es eh kein Problem geben.

mfg
Peter


----------



## bigkmi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*

Sollte man nach NRW umziehen und kann mit seinem Prüfungszeugnis das Bestehen der Prüfung nachweisen, wird diese auch in NRW anerkannt. Nur wer seinen Wohnsitz in NRW hat muss hier dann auch zwingend seine Prüfung ablegen.

Viel Erfolg 
Klaus


----------



## rigo1408 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein, Verein, Friedfischangeln...*

hallo lorenz du hast doch schon die fischereiabgabe bezahlt für brb da du ja bei uns in brb angelst sparste ja ein paar euro für dieses jahr und nächstes jahr gehst du dan in berlin angeln allso brauchst du nur denn schein machen bei uns und sparst dir die fischereiabgabe für berlin aber wenn du dieses jahr doch dann noch in berlin angeln willst musst du halt in den sauren apfel beissen oder auch nicht:q:q:q brauchst ja dann sowieso eine andere angelkarte wenn du den schein in der tasche hast musste dir gut überlegen ob sich das noch lohnt für dieses jahr oder das projekt schein A nächstes jahr in angriff zu nehmen gruss mike#h#h


----------

